# Being high



## Lord Archimage Nykimbur (Dec 26, 2003)

I was on a natural high a few months ago, I had a fever, and I realised how much it inspired me. I don't want to take drugs, but I know it can help my writing. So, do you think it's right in order to bring out my creativity?


----------



## Sneaky (Dec 26, 2003)

It is not drugs, that write. 
It is the mind and the brain, and chemicals addle both, they dont sharpen it or lift you to a higher mental plane. 

I think it is a ridiculous idea, not a question of right or wrong.


----------



## Lord Archimage Nykimbur (Dec 26, 2003)

Trust me, chemicals make you think all sorts of things. My religion forbids drugs anyway, I just wanted opinion. 8)


----------



## Sneaky (Dec 26, 2003)

I don`t have to trust you. 

I have used "chemicals" and they don`t do what I can`t do myself.


----------



## Lord Archimage Nykimbur (Dec 26, 2003)

Different effects on different people, or 'Tis true, yes 8)


----------



## Capulet (Dec 26, 2003)

Alice in Wonderland, 'nuff said.


----------



## Lord Archimage Nykimbur (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey, I like Alice!


----------



## Penelope (Dec 27, 2003)

> I don't want to take drugs, but I know it can help my writing.


If you 'know' it will help your writing, why bother asking anyone for their opinions?  What's right for one isn't for another.  If someone had asked me this question in person I would have told them to go out and get their mind addled with drugs and then try and write something.  Nothing like first hand experience for the 'unenlightened'.


----------



## Lord Archimage Nykimbur (Dec 27, 2003)

Well, I'm not allowed to take drugs, I just wanted to know what people thought on the matter. I'm too good a writer anyway. 8)


----------



## Penelope (Dec 27, 2003)

*snort*


----------



## Lord Archimage Nykimbur (Dec 27, 2003)

Ah, shattup! 8)


----------



## Capulet (Dec 28, 2003)

I think that taking drugs to improve your writing would be quite similar to drinking lots of alcohol to improve your ability to dance, tell jokes, or approach women.  

I know that, where before I would have kept my mouth shut, after a good half dozen budweisers I'm an authority on quite a few more subjects than I am sober!   Alcohol must unlock my natural, unsurfaced intelligence!


----------



## Lord Archimage Nykimbur (Dec 28, 2003)

Damn right C, tell it like it is! 8)


----------



## die_daily (Dec 28, 2003)

using drugs to enhance any kind of creative endeavor is just a bullshit line people like to sell the artistically inclined to get them to buddy-up and snort a few, or whatever.  it's all just a bunch of romanticized crap.

just say no, kids.   :roll:


----------



## Punchclock (Jan 6, 2004)

Marijuana never helped me to write better but it freed up my imagination and allowed me to see and sense things that blah blah blah. Often, when I looked back over my writing the next day, with a more critical turn of mind, I thought: "nobody will understand this how I understood it when I was stoned." I could never effectively communicate what I felt or sensed - the idea was too big or too slippery or just too vague.  

Only a writer who is already good, who has already trained his talent to a remarkable degree, I think, could get true assistance from drugs. But by then he might have - _should_ have - learnt that it is possible to achieve a state akin to being stoned without even using them.


----------



## AdamR (Jan 8, 2004)

Honestly, I think the idea that drugs will aid a writer in writing is completly, I'll be blunt, _stupid._ If you want to know what usually happens when you're high on drugs, just listen to the oldie "Louie, Louie" again.

It may be 'creative', but in what _positive_ way, exactly? I'd really like someone to point that out for me. :roll:

If you can't write well and creatively without being high on something, then spare yourself, keep 5 years on your lifespan, and either don't write, or write the best you can, and learn *natural* ways to improve your skills, which will majorly benifeit in the long-run.

One years ago, I couldn't write to save my life. I had creativeness in me, definately, but I couldn't put it down on paper. The first thing I did was look at 'writing guides', search the internet for info, and come to forums like this, *not* kill my brain cells.


----------



## ido (Jan 8, 2004)

You know whats weird. We like reading stories about drugs and the whole world revolving it. We watch movies about it and some times even say those are great movies or great stories.

Whats even weirder is the fact that some people you admire , im sure among them writers and certian american presidents did drugs.I say if it helps you why not. its a free life, please dont preach on how to live it.

Im sure if youd look at least at some of the history of your heros youll find drugs. Its every where.

Lack of oxigen can cause illusions, if something that simple can cause you to see things . Im pretty sure drugs can as well.
I must admit when i drink im a whole different person , i see things differently , you cant deny it makes things different.


----------



## Lord Archimage Nykimbur (Jan 8, 2004)

Punchclock's completely right, you just can't describe what these ideas feel like, but drugs can provide, regardless of any opinions, a temporary creative boost which your writing will definitely gain something from. I've been busy with school lately and I just can't think anymore because I keep getting work and exams drilled down me, that's why I realised how good it felt to be high; an entire story and parts of it came out of that. I still think that the best ideas come from actually thinking though, but there is no good or bad for using stimulants; I think that if they're not overused it's ok. Perhaps you should think of this in terms of why people use viagra, tranquilisers, antibiotics, penicillin etc. To get better. (ok viagra's just for fun) 8)


----------



## Capulet (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm not pro-drugs, but meh.  I find a lot of people hypocritical about the whole subject.  How many smokers, coffee drinkers, aspirin users, and assorted other druggies turn their nose up at pot smokers and other casual drug users boggles my mind.  The only difference between a coffee drinker, smoker, and pot smoker is that the first two are legal.  Laws are based on morals, and morals change from place to place and time to time.

Now ask me if I think drug users should get state sponsored health care.


----------



## Nazareth (Jan 17, 2004)

Hmmm drugs help ya huh? Is that why the rock stars that have come clean are telling the public that this aint true? You want to OBJECTIVELY check the matter out then read what these guys have to say about drugs and creativity- I think You just want to beleive drugs can help you.

I've used and I can tell you My mind is sharper and more creative without thank you very much.

Your "religion forbids it"? or does your God forbid it? Are you answerable to people or God? God says nothing about this matter He only cautions against breaking the law for your own protection- You break the law you risk suffering for it God wants to protect you from that He doesn't say you lose salvation if you do such a thing.


----------



## dkulesh (Jun 24, 2004)

fact: drugs alter your state of mind.  fact from experience:  when in a drug induced state of mind,  you percieve and think about your world differently.  Contemplating new thought and ideas during your high can be equated to expierencing a boost in creativity.  I challenge the naysayers to get really blazed and tell me you didnt have any creative thoughts or viewed your world the same way.   Whether this state of mind is conducive to improving your writing is debatable,  but your creativity will benefit


----------



## Capulet (Jun 24, 2004)

*how did this get dug up?*

I've never taken, nor will I ever take, drugs.  There is no room for them in my life.

I'd rather spend my money elsewhere than on drugs.  But completely discounting the economic factor, I'd rather spend my TIME and HEALTH somewhere else as well.

My creativity has never suffered from being sober, or clean.  If you need to "manufacture" creativity with drugs and alcohol, perhaps you're in the wrong business.  Weightlifters have the option to work out and achieve their goals naturally, or "speed things up" using steroids.  This seems to be a like parallel.

But just like the Olympics and most competitions ban and look down upon drug enhanced competitors, most people look upon the drug-fueled ravings of writers as a lesser product as well.

If you're just writing for yourself, and you're content with the work you produce when in an altered state, then more power to you.  But is it really your own work if you have to rely on some outside source for your ability?  I liken it to competing in a running marathon riding a bike.

Go the direction you feel most comfortable with, but be sure to ask yourself the hard questions before you choose the path.


----------



## Robot (Nov 12, 2004)

Read "Confessions of an English Opium Eater," by Thomas de Quincy, for the best analysis of drugs and creativity.


----------



## littlebittyladybug (Nov 12, 2004)

I find this very interesting, ha... I’ve used in the past, and yes, it does "alter" your state of mind... but I don't think it does any good... for one thing, it changes your personality, and sometimes makes you say some pretty dumb stuff... Not only are you wasting money and brain cells, but your self-esteem is being affected as well... because then you start to think that you "feel" better, "think" better and "act" better when you're high... and then that leads to addiction....and so on... the best thing to do, since you say you've never used....DON'T...


----------



## bwserking (Nov 16, 2004)

Personally, I find music is the most effective way in which you can reach that creative "high" - of course, I've never done drugs or gotten drunk, so I can't make any accurate comparisons.


----------



## kerpoe (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Man,

I understand where you are coming from. I find it that writing comes from the mind, not from a drug. It is all in your mind.

KERpoe


----------

